# Getting a working VISA for Phil.



## welshwill (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi all,
I am moving to Philippines in October to take on a new role with an online start up, the business is registered and trading in Singapore and only raises funds (so far) from Singapore I am just running a telesales team out of Philippines so i will have to do a lot of the leg work myself, does anyone know what type working Visa i should apply for and how i go about doing it?
Any help will be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Good Luck.. You will need it.. cheers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Philippine Bureau of Immigration usually wants long staying foreigners to get their THE ACR I-CARD if they are going to live here, they do have some other options for long stay tourist, here's the short cut.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - ALIEN CERTIFICATE OF REGISTRATION

Here's a short cut to Useful links and one of them is working in the Philippines with some more helpful shortcuts.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/118337-useful-links-philippines.html


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

If you want to make a million in the Phils...best you start with 3 million..regards


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good take on things here, I actually am working with a mediocre pension but eventually will have a vulcanizing shop, I have a billiard room next to the road and it pulls in some spending money, I have the call center skills but there are Philippine citizens that can talk with perfect English and can fill those jobs so I would never get hired.


----------

